
Nokia's Strange, But Likely Suitor - raganwald
http://www.streetinsider.com/Rumors/Nokias+(NOK)+Strange,+But+Likely+Suitor/7554601.html
======
webreac
Nokia should sell a phone (NOT smart) with no browser nor any power hungry
features except one feature:

TETHERING.

This cheap phone combined with a cheap wifi tablet would sell like cakes.
Nokia is the best phone company for feature less phones. There is a real need
to split the functionality of a smartphone into a simple phone and a tablet.
For example, do you really want to carry your expensive smart phone when you
train sport ?

Nokia, stop copying others trends and do you what you do best !

------
s_henry_paulson
Very interesting, but assuming that getting 9 billion over 5 years is a given,
and with Nokia finally releasing quality phones that are solid competition..
why sell?

